

CampaignMonitor raises $250M from Insight Venture Partners - rishi
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/4186/campaign-monitor-partners-with-insight-venture-partners

======
roshodgekiss
Ros from Campaign Monitor here - thanks for sharing the great news. The team
are pretty excited about what's to come from here on in! WSJ also did a bit of
analysis: [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/04/16/australias-
campaign-m...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/04/16/australias-campaign-
monitor-raises-250-million-from-insight/)

